# أنتم تسألون و أنا أجاوبكم عن الهليكوبتر



## apache82 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*كل ما تريدون معرفته عن الطائرات الهليكوبتر سواء من الخبرات العملية او النظرية على الطرازات الحربية و المدنية ( شرقية و غربية ) .......​*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، ولي سؤال واحد وهو 
ماهي أحدث طرق مكافحة حرائق الطائرات ؟
وشكرا .. مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## apache82 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لإهتمامك يا دكتور و بصراحة ان سؤال حضرتك غير محدد نوعيا , لأن هل الحرائق على الأرض أم فى الجو , , هذه الحرائق بهيكل الطائرة أم بالمحرك لأن بالطبع طرق المكافحة و تصرف الطيار يختلف على إختلاف الموقف برجاء التوضيح حتى أستطيع الإجابة .


----------



## hanooo1987 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف تقلع الهليكوبتر علميا


----------

